# Big Game Reiseberichte



## Sailfisch

*Big Game Reiseberichte​*
Dies ist die Reiseberichtssammlung des Big Game Bereichs. Ihr findet die Berichte nach Ozeanen geordnet. Sollte jemand übersehene Bericht finden, so meldet diese bitte an einen der Moderatoren, damit diese den bis dato noch nicht enthaltenen Urlaubsbericht einpflegen könne.

*Atlantik*

Florida 

Kapverden

Kapverden Mai 2006

Kapverden April 2007

Madeira

_*Kanarische Inseln*_
Gran Canaria 


_*Karibik*_

Mexico, Playa del carmen

San Pedro


*Indischer Ozean*

Jemen 

Kenia, Mombasa Dez. 2003

Malediven 2003

Malediven Februar 2005 

Malediven November 2005 

Malediven Dezember 2005

Malediven Dezember 2006

Malediven Januar 2007

Malediven Dezember 2007

Malediven Dezember 2008

Malediven März 2009

Malediven März/April 2009

Mauritius 

Mauritius, März/April 2004

Mauritius März 2006

Mauritius, April 2007

Nabucco 2004 Fortsetzung Noch eine 

Südafrika Fortsetzung

Südafrika und Mozambique 

*Mittelmeer*

Ebrodelta 2006


*Pazifik*

Mexiko, Acapulco 2004

Costa Rica, März 2006 Teil II

Costa Rica 2007

Australien 2007 - Fast gestorben aber trotzdem erfolgreich!

Cotsa Rica 2008/I 08/II 08/III

Puerto Vallarta Sept./Nov. 2008

*Rotes Meer*

Ägypten St. John Reef


----------

